# Lunchtime WWR Reports



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

That's cool. I was trying to figure out what water I could fish at lunchtime close to where I work.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

good luck!


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I will be up your way on Friday. Will you be by your buddies house? I'll say hi if I see you.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Sucks for you, having to fish the Whitewater at lunch. I have the Mill Creek right behind my place of employment. Talk about spoiled! The brown bass really turn on after it rains...


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

That sucks. Tomorrow you will get um.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Sucks dude.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

montagc said:


> Sucks, but in a good way. This was the first solid hookup in 5 or so trips. The skips were active again today but couldn't keep em hooked. Downsizing baits really helped. No smallie action today. Gonna need to dig in the box for more of those tiny jigs.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you too can enjoy the outdoors in small increments. Just use your fly rod with a Charmin streamer....gets 'em every time.


Those charmin streamers are the best. They catch the biggest browns.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

montagc said:


> Prologue: I'll keep it short, because all this happened in an instant.
> 
> Skips busting shiners, drifting two tiny minnow jigs on an UL.
> Feel a snag. Snag moves and surfaces. Stripes! Big ones!
> ...


That's a bummer man. Those stripes will expose any weakness in your equipment and take advantage of any mistake you make. You get one on 5-6 lbs or over with medium or lighter gear, it's almost scary how helpless you feel when they take off. I always plan to just play it cool and sit there with my rod tip up..... As Mike Tyson famously said "Everybody has a plan 'til they get punched in the face".


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Any fish is better than a skunk. Now you just have to get into whatever fish is eating that skipjack for lunch.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Cool. Skipjack is on my list of fish I haven't caught yet.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Do you see the skippies jumping where you are fishing? I haven't seen any all year, although I've randomly caught 3.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

montagc I really like the idea of this thread. I read it every day to see how your doing. I'd really really really like a temperature reading with fall coming on...


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> montagc I really like the idea of this thread. I read it every day to see how your doing. I'd really really really like a temperature reading with fall coming on...


OSG,
I was very near where montagc is referring to and took a temp reading Thursday morning fishing the riffles. Water temp there was 69 degrees.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I am guessing it was pretty high along with being muddy.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Montagc, bring a heavier rod/line next trip, w/ 3/0 circle hook, maybe 1 to 2oz egg sinker carolina rigged. 
Use your UL to catch a skip, then hook that skip behind the dorsal fin w/the 3/0 circle, depending on the depth, and snags in the hole you are fishing, fish that live skipjack. 
Hold on. (check your drag first)  
LMJ


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

If skips are in there tomorrow, ripping and/or quickly jerk jerk jerk a double or triple lite jig w/tail through the water. Tie a rig w/1/4 oz jig, followed by 1/8 and another 1/8 jig, white tails. Jerk this through the water where you caught skips before. If they are in there they will most likely hit it, possibly two or three. 
Usually a quick erratic retrieve works best, but use different retrieves until you find what they want.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Not that they would be as good as a skippy. but is this the kind of place you could leave a minnow trap safely? 

(I'm thinking we have the makings of another great white turtle thread here. I like it)


----------

